# Utiliser une autre prise de téléphone pour sa Freebox



## Adrienhb (27 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,


Voulant déplacer ma Freebox dans l'appartement, je l'ai donc branchée à une autre prise de téléphone. Mais là, elle a mouliné toute la nuit en vain.
Cela m'a rappelé que je crois avoir lu que même si l'on était abonné à l'adsl, on pouvait avoir une prise par laquelle cela passait, mais pas par les autres. Est-ce bien ça?
Et si oui, comment puis-je faire pour que toutes les prises soient compatibles avec l'adsl?

Merci!

A.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Voulant déplacer ma Freebox dans l'appartement, je l'ai donc branchée à une autre prise de téléphone. Mais là, elle a mouliné toute la nuit en vain.
> ...


Tu n'as pas oublié le filtre Adsl?
Un filtre par PRISE!!

http://www.ybet.be/hardware2_ch18/filtre_adsl.htm


.


----------



## ntx (27 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas oublié le filtre Adsl?
> Un filtre par PRISE!!


Un filtre par prise sur laquelle un appareil est branché, non ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Novembre 2005)

Toutes les prises téléphoniques sont équivalentes pour brancher un modem ADSL.... dès lors qu'elles sont reliées à la même ligne téléphonique.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Un filtre par prise sur laquelle un appareil est branché, non ?


Le rôle du filtre est de séparer les signaux audio à basse fréquence de ceux de l'adsl en haute fréquence ... s'il n'y a pas de filtre les signaux se superposent et interfèrent entre eux et c'est la cacophonie

Donc un filtre sur toutes les prises équipées d'un téléphone ... sur celles où il n'y a que l'adsl ce n'est à priopri pas nécessaire mais mon provider a insisté pour que j'en mette ... je pense qu'il l'a fait soit par incompétence soit pour le business


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas oublié le filtre Adsl?
> Un filtre par PRISE!!



Euuuh? Oui, mes prises sont filtrées (quoique je n'ai jamais vu ce que cela changeait... oui je sais cela devrait permettre de téléphoner et de surfer... mais à chaque coup de téléphone, cela fait sauter les coups de fil que je passe via mon téléphone branchée à ma freebox... mais bon on s'écarte de la question).
Je doute que cela vienne du filtre: je prends ma freebox, je la branche sur une autre prise de téléphone que la prise habituelle... et là... ben il ne trouve pas le réseau... il mouline... nada... rien... bizarre non?

A.


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh? Oui, mes prises sont filtrées (quoique je n'ai jamais vu ce que cela changeait... oui je sais cela devrait permettre de téléphoner et de surfer... mais à chaque coup de téléphone, cela fait sauter les coups de fil que je passe via mon téléphone branchée à ma freebox... mais bon on s'écarte de la question).
> Je doute que cela vienne du filtre: je prends ma freebox, je la branche sur une autre prise de téléphone que la prise habituelle... et là... ben il ne trouve pas le réseau... il mouline... nada... rien... bizarre non?
> 
> A.


C'est bien là le mystère qui hante ta maison ... toutes les prises d'une maison sont en parallèle donc elles sont similaires ... il ne peut pas y avoir une prise qui fonctionne et une autre qui ne fonctionne pas 

A moins .. a moins qu'elle ne soit pas bin câblée .... as-tu essayé d'y brancher un telephone pour verifier que tu as bien un signal?


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A moins .. a moins qu'elle ne soit pas bin câblée .... as-tu essayé d'y brancher un telephone pour verifier que tu as bien un signal?


Le téléphone branchée sur la seconde prise fonctionne très bien.

Bizarre non?

A.


----------



## SergeD (27 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,
- la prise est-elle en bon état, contact sale ou avachi, donc mauvais contact (résistant)
- pas de condensateur à l'intérieur de la prise.
- fil propre (pas oxydé) et bien serré sur les bormes 1 et 3.


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Novembre 2005)

SergeD a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> - la prise est-elle en bon état, contact sale ou avachi, donc mauvais contact (résistant)
> - pas de condensateur à l'intérieur de la prise.
> - fil propre (pas oxydé) et bien serré sur les bormes 1 et 3.


 
La prise est en bon état. Rien à redire.
Par contre je ne l'ai pas ouverte. De plus je n'ai jamais vraiment compris cette histoire de condensateur...  :rose:
Mais si le téléphone passe par la ligne, l'adsl ne devrait-il pas y passer aussi?

Merci,

A.


----------



## ntx (28 Novembre 2005)

En fait dans les vielles prises de téléphones, FT a placé en condensateur pour faire un filtre (un bidule noir place entre deux bornes de ta prise). C'est ce condensateur qui peut gêné l'ADSL. Il faut le retirer pour améliorer ta bande passante. Tu trouveras des tutoriels sur le web.


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Novembre 2005)

Merci.
J'avais trouvé, mais bon cela ne m'a jamais vraiment éclairé. Bon j'essairai de voir.
Pas normal tout de même que la freebox mouline alors que sur l'autre prise j'ai pu brancher sans problème.

A.


----------



## ntx (28 Novembre 2005)

La prise a peut être un problème qui n'est pas visible avec un téléphone (qualité des fils ou de la connexion). Les conditions d'utilisation ne sont pas tout a fait les mêmes.


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Novembre 2005)

Sans doute... 

Merci.


A.


----------

